# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  What is your strongest OCD curse?

## Vert1go

Mine is actually several things...counting...doing things in the same order EVERY time...routines...putting things back where they belong and I get anxiety if my kids and or roommate doesn't put things back where they belong...I will even look at a pic or painting and I have to get all the colors in the pic, only once cant repeat the colors and make it all the way off of the pic and frame with out repeating a color... weird huh? lol ok, your turn  ::):

----------


## Vert1go

check list...I do that to, just figured I was thorough...lol

----------


## RayOfLight123

I always think bad things will happen if I don't do certain tasks....It's mostly when I'm cleaning..If I don't clean certain things or I don't do it correctly I will think something terrible will happen to me or a family member

----------


## CityofAngels

My ears are way too clean. I go through q-tips really fast.

----------


## lenny88

I am going through the same thing. It's horrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lunaire

Having things laying on the floor or sitting on the kitchen counter really set me off!

I like to have a large amount of open space in my living area and if things aren't in order I'll go bonkers.  :Razz:

----------


## Alice1231

I need even numbers. For everything- food, phone numbers, my cart at work. It's frustrating to only be able to use half of a ten point scale, because I can't even say the other numbers. It's terrible.

----------


## CloudMaker

> I need even numbers. For everything- food, phone numbers, my cart at work. It's frustrating to only be able to use half of a ten point scale, because I can't even say the other numbers. It's terrible.



Do the other numbers cause you anxiety?

----------


## Alice1231

> Do the other numbers cause you anxiety?



Anything that's not even gives me panic attacks.

----------


## PinkButterfly

For me everything needs to be put back in the exact place it came from also all remotes and phones must be lined up my germ x and Lysol and tissues must be right next to me along with my ice water and when I did drive I made sure I had my water bottle my purse loaded down with my meds, my tissues , small germ x, lighter in case I break down and need to build a fire, portable female urinal , poop bags because I have IBS and no bathroom near so far never used either lol thank God but I don't drive anymore I pray I will when I can.. also my cellphone !! Lord never leave home without a cell and my smart watch , small can of Lysol purse size, pieces of candy , lipstick or chapstick , my purse is huge and heavy but I have to have it full and my car has tissues and more germ x and a blanket also my wheelchair I have 2 walkers . Hands clean huge for me and spraying down door knobs.

----------


## Cassie

Walking around my apartment for hours on end finding every flaw and trying to fix it grabbing things and placing them in there correct spots which ends with me cleaning my roommates messes for typically 5 hours every day

----------


## Ironman

Checking my front door more than twice.....even leaving and driving back fearing that it is unlocked when I clearly locked it!  I feel like people in my neighborhood are watching me do it and laughing.

----------


## Ironman

> I need even numbers. For everything- food, phone numbers, my cart at work. It's frustrating to only be able to use half of a ten point scale, because I can't even say the other numbers. It's terrible.







> Do the other numbers cause you anxiety?



I would fear seeing 666 on my odometer in my car.......I am at 272,000 miles, so there have been multiple times of it occurring over 13 years  :: .  I am afraid that if I look at it three times, my world would end.  I got mad once and looked at 666 6 times.  At McDonald's, my order came to $6.66 and they gave me my food free.

----------


## Wishie

Watching dogs pee on yards

----------


## CloudMaker

> Watching dogs pee on yards



OMG I hate it when people let mutts [BEEP] on the yard and don’t clean it up. I once had an old woman in my neighborhood walk her dog every morning to have it [BEEP] in someone else’s yard and never picked it up. 

well she started doing it to my yard a lot since I have a corner trailer so I followed her one day to see where she lived and picked up her dogs [BEEP] and put it on her PORCH!! 

thankfully that old fucker and her damn mutt are both dead now. may they rot in hell

----------


## Cuchculan

We used to have a woman park her car out front every morning. We live beside a train station. They park and get the train. Only this old cow used to take a bag rubbish from the boot of her car and leave it next to a tree out front. The mother went out to her one evening and she denied doing this. But then opened the boot and took the bag by the tree and put it back in the boot of the car. Never saw her again after that. Bloody cheek of some people.

----------


## CeCe

I get super anxious when there is an odd number of males in the room compared to females.

----------

